# California bullet button



## cda (Feb 12, 2017)

Heard this today,

Still trying to figure out difference between a " bullet button" and regular release?

Seems like both do the same?

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bullet_button

http://www.breitbart.com/california/2016/07/06/california-gun-laws-patriot-mag-release/


----------

